# Cmmg bhoa



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey guys just thought I would toss this out to any of you that run a conversion kit.


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

cool.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's cool.


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

It requires the magazine to have the BHOA actuator installed also.
http://www.cmmginc.com/pdfs/BHOAinstructions.pdf


----------

